
Why I moved from Linux to Mac OS X - lelf
http://blog.kier.pe/technology/why-i-moved-from-linux-to-mac-os-x/
======
reginaldjcooper
Why I moved from Linux to Mac OS X (2006): Oh, hey, it's a beautiful Unix
laptop and it doesn't need any tweaking for the wi-fi to work. I'll buy this
and recommend it to my family also.

Why I moved from Mac OS X to Linux (2012): They're obviously pushing for a
walled garden experience just like the iPhone, which is reprehensible enough
on its own to warrant a boycott against the whole company.

The PC users laughing that you cannot change the parts are right. It reduces
quite a lot of the expense if you can swap out just the CPU or just the GPU.
But hey, let's glue the ram into out laptops and overcharge for real capacity.

What's this thing Objective-C developers were tweeting this week, you have to
be pre-approved to get a certificate that signs kexts? Fuck Apple, I'm tired
of it and I have learned my lesson. I'm going with Android or Firefox OS for
mobile and Linux or BSD for computing.

~~~
nwh
> They're obviously pushing for a walled garden experience just like the
> iPhone, which is reprehensible enough on its own to warrant a boycott
> against the whole company.

There's no evidence they're doing this. For average users there's signed
applications, and it's literally a single checkbox to disable them if you
don't like it. There's also no requirement for any applications to be signed.

> It reduces quite a lot of the expense if you can swap out just the CPU or
> just the GPU.

You have never, ever been able to do this with an Apple laptop.

~~~
Nerdfest
The walls are already going up. To use iCloud integration you need to be
installed through the OSX app store. Apple wants the control and they want
their 30%. Microsoft is trying to do the same thing through Windows 8 and in a
very similar way.

------
jrussbowman
I'm also a sysadmin. I tried to switch to Mac mainly for the more polished os
expectation.

I found I had a less polished experience. I support Linux. I program as a
hobby, I found the development experience on Mac frustrating it wasn't as easy
to set up an environment similar to my Linux one at work and on my Rackspace
servers.

I really don't consider the closer to Unix a valid argument. There's tons of
operating systems closer to Unix that OSX, check out *BSD or jump over to
OpenSolaris/Illumos.

~~~
stonith
I had a similar experience, with the added problem that on linux I was an
xmonad user. I Persisted because I found the games I want to play are all
available on OSX, which meant instead of dual booting linux + windows I could
just stick with one operating system.

Development happens either in a Vagrant VM so that I can replicate the
environment my server is running in (usually U12.04), or on a VM somewhere
else. This has the added bonus of forcing me to be more explicit about what my
minimum dev environment is, and keeping my host OS clean.

------
nwh
The main thing I can suggest to anybody wanting to do the same is to buy an
SSD, no matter what other choices you make with your Mac. The speed difference
is just unbelieveable; you'll never want to go back to anything with a
spinning disk.

Installing Homebrew [0] wouldn't go astray either, it's a package manager for
OSX that's similar to aptitude on Linux.

[0]: [http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/)

------
andor
Ultra light fonts are made for headlines, not for body copy. They lead to very
even gray levels, which is great if you don't want to read the text. If you
want to, though, it's a real strain on the eyes.

Edit: See font designer Erik Spiekermann on the topic (English captions are
available):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0syzCeH4Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw0syzCeH4Q)

~~~
greyfade
There were similar complaints when this was posted on /r/linux[1].

The only change that seems to have been made since then was in fixing his
completely wrong description of the history of Linux.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1nx0qf/why_i_moved_fr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1nx0qf/why_i_moved_from_linux_to_mac_os_x/)

------
pugnusferreus
I'm a Java developer, do music recording and plays the synthesizer. Unless
there's a Linux laptop in the market that can let me do all these without
hours of configuration, I'll stick to my Macbook Pro.

I know that Garageband isn't meant to be a professional recording software,
but it gives me what I need, and so far, Linux can't meet any of those
requirements yet.

~~~
Nerdfest
Look at any of the laptops from System76. With gaming looking like it's coming
to Linux in a big way, I put my money where my mouth is and bought one.
They're fantastic machines.

------
jbeja
Too generic and "blah..." reason about why he move (He want to play more
games, and he worshipe Apple hardware), i undestand but i tought that it was
because something more interesting, instead somthing so common.

~~~
venomsnake
Actually playing games under linux right now is extremely easy. A lot of stuff
runs on wine or native.

The VGA passtrough on my new rig took roughly 1 hour to set up (the reason I
chose non-K processor) and is working like a charm. So i can play anything I
want on a clean W8 install. And that is on Arch - not the easiest distro to
work with.

